# What's up with Home Depot's shipping?



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

When I was shopping at Home Depot's website a few days ago, everything was available as "free shipping." Now much of their catalog says "schedule delivery" where you can have it delivered to you next day. I don't need that and it doesn't give me an option for normal home delivery.

Getting a bucket of Preen now incurs a $79 delivery fee. After further research, their new delivery system is tiered and they've determined this product needs to be delivered by "box truck/flatbed". This is absurd.










Is anyone else seeing the same thing?


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

kds said:


> When I was shopping at Home Depot's website a few days ago, everything was available as "free shipping." Now much of their catalog says "schedule delivery" where you can have it delivered to you next day. I don't need that and it doesn't give me an option for normal home delivery.
> 
> Getting a bucket of Preen now incurs a $79 delivery fee. After further research, their new delivery system is tiered and they've determined this product needs to be delivered by "box truck/flatbed". This is absurd.
> 
> ...


Go over to D&K or Zimco, they'll help you out and actually know what they're talking about.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

I had a set of doorknobs shipped to me via fedex just the other day. It was "Free" over $35 or some threshold close to that. It arrived next day shipped from the store nearest my house, go figure.

Edit: It appears that they have, in fact, removed the ship-to-home option. It's either pick-up at the store, or that express delivery for $8.99/etc option. Wow. That's an interesting business plan change.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

mowww said:


> kds said:
> 
> 
> > When I was shopping at Home Depot's website a few days ago, everything was available as "free shipping." Now much of their catalog says "schedule delivery" where you can have it delivered to you next day. I don't need that and it doesn't give me an option for normal home delivery.
> ...


I'm trying to avoid going somewhere as my live-in girlfriend is in the "high risk" category for the Current Situation and it's just easier to pay shipping than it is to discuss CDC guidance every time I want to do something. Trust me, I would much rather go shopping somewhere.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I haven't seen that yet. Must depend on what you're buying. I bought a trash can and Milwaukee measuring wheel recently and both shipped free and delivered next day.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I bought some Ego equipment last weekend. Says it is going to be here tomorrow. Haven't seen the shipping updated since last Monday though. Free shipping to house.


----------

